# ALDI X10 Funkfernbedienung zum laufen bringen [solved]

## floe-de

 Hab den Titel angeändert , da er nun ehr den Inhalt wiederspiegelt

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Tastatur mit neuen Kommandos belegen, wie kann ich das anstellen ?

Ich habe eine normale PS/2 Tatstaur "Logitech Cordless Desktop iTouch" und eine Medion Fernbedienung (Funk) die über den USB Port

angeschlossen ist und im System als USB Keyboard erkannt wird.

Nun möchte ich meine normale Tastatur weiter normal benutzen und die Fernbedienung ( die zweite Tastatur ) umbelegen, also

z.B. auf eine Taste den MPlayer starten oder die Lautstärke ändern oder bestimmte Buchstaben belegen die dann Funktionen in den Programmen

bewirken wie "F" für "Fullscreen" in TVTime.

Wobei aber die alte Tastatur davon nichts merken sollte, wäre auch komisch wenn ich hier im Forum was tippe und ständig irgentwelche Programme starten  :Wink: 

Gibt es prinzipiell dies Möglichkeit ?Last edited by floe-de on Wed Apr 27, 2005 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Hm, nicht direkt ne Antwort auf deine Frage,

aber ich habe eine USB-Funkfernbedienung per LIRC eingebunden (dazu brauchst du das ati_remote modul im Kernel) und steuere damit XMMS und mplayer.

----------

## NightDragon

Lösung hab ich noch keine... Aber die Idee finde ich gut, daher guck ich mal nach.

Also Möglich ist es sicherlich. Es ist ja auch möglich mit 2 Grkas, 2 Monitore, 2 Mäuse und 2 Tastaturen auf einem Rechner zu arbeiten.

D.h. die Tastaturen müssten eigentlich unabhängig angesprichen weden können und ausgelesen. Also müsste es schon gehn.

----------

## psyqil

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Es ist ja auch möglich mit 2 Grkas, 2 Monitore, 2 Mäuse und 2 Tastaturen auf einem Rechner zu arbeiten.

 Dann aber auch mit zweimal X. Einen Buchstaben der einen vom gleichen Buchstaben der anderen Tastatur zu unterscheiden, scheint mir bei xev auf den ersten Blick nicht vorgesehen, aber ich hab' ja auch nur eine Tastatur... gibt's heute nicht bei Aldi welche?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NightDragon

Jope.

Angeblich braucht Man dazu einen Patch Ruby-Patch nennt sich dieser (Ist das nicht eine Programmiersprache??).

*hehe* Nein bei Aldi gibts keine soweit ich weiß *g* Aber guck mal bei Geizhals.at (geht auch für deutschland - links oben flagge anklicken):

http://www.geizhals.at/?cat=kb&sort=p

----------

## psyqil

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> *hehe* Nein bei Aldi gibts keine soweit ich weiß *g*

 Doch!  :Very Happy:  Gerade erstanden: http://germany.aldi.com/product_special/product_1010.html Klapperteil, aber schnurlos und billig, weil portofrei. Der Patch heißt wohl Backstreet-Ruby, ich *glaube*, den braucht man, um bei zwei Xen nicht mit den VTs durcheinanderzukommen...

Mein Laptop hat jedenfalls gerade zwei Tastaturen dran, und X erkennt keine von beiden...  :Twisted Evil: 

Edit: Und dann geb' ich ssh die falsche IP mit und kille meinen lokalen XServer...  :Shocked:   :Embarassed: 

Edit2: So, mit xev sehe ich immer noch keinen Unterschied zwischen den Tastaturen...

----------

## floe-de

Dann werde ich wohl erstmal versuchen das über LIRC zu lösen, da die meisten Programme das ja unterstützen

und es für Fernbedienungen gedacht ist. Wenn ich noch was zu dem 2 Tastaturen Ansatz herrausbekomme werde ich es hier niederschreiben. Danke !

----------

## NightDragon

Ups sorry.

So kanns gehn.

Hab naütlich beim österr. Aldi geschaut *g*. (Hofer).

Hm Also ich steuere die meisten Dinge mit meiner Funk-Maus fern.

Zusammen mit

imwheel.

Funktioniert ganz gut.

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn du fragen zu LIRC hast, sag bescheid. Ich habe das vor 2 Tagen eingerichtet.

Was wichtig ist:

Vor dem emerge lirc musst du noch folgendes machen:

```
echo 'LIRC_OPTS="atiusb"' >> /etc/make.conf
```

damit LIRC auch den richtigen Treiber baut.

Dann brauchst du im Kernel das modul ati_remote, und das trägst du am besten in 

/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 ein.

Danach solltest du mit irrecord ne Config anlegen:

```
rm /etc/lircd.conf

irrecord /etc/lircd.conf
```

Dann noch schnell den dämon starten: /etc/init.d/lircd start

Dann brauchst du noch ne funktionierende ~/.lircrc Datei, damit xmms und mplayer 

die Settings finden.

Ich kann dir meine zur verfügung stellen.

(und natürlich mplayer mit lirc support emergen und lirc-xmms emergen)

----------

## floe-de

Wow, vielen Dank Anarcho !!!

So ne Kurzanleitung ist genau das richtige für mich jetzt brauche ich nur noch 15min Zeit 

denke am Wochenende und dann werd ich melden was draus geworden ist.

Danke noch mal...

----------

## Anarcho

OK, 

ach ja, du solltest auch das Modul lirc_atiusb in die /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 eintragen.

hier dann mal meine lircrc:

```
begin

  prog = irexec

  button = power

  config = xmms&

  mode = xmms

  flags = once

end

begin xmms

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = play

    config = PLAY

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = clear

    config = PLAYLIST_CLEAR

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = load

    config = PLAYLIST_ADD .xmms/xmms.m3u

   end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = pause

    config = PAUSE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = stop

    config = STOP

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = power

    config = QUIT

    flags = mode

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = ch+

    config = NEXT

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = ch-

    config = PREV

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = ffwnd

    config = FWD 3

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = rewind

    config = BWD 3

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = vol+

    config = VOL_UP 10

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = vol-

    config = VOL_DOWN 10

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_1

    config = ONE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_2

    config = TWO

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_3

    config = THREE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_4

    config = FOUR

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_5

    config = FIVE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_6

    config = SIX

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_7

    config = SEVEN

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_8

    config = EIGHT

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_9

    config = NINE

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = num_0

    config = ZERO

  end

  begin

    prog = xmms

    button = ok

    config = SETPOS

  end

end xmms

begin mplayer

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = play

    config = pause

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = pause

    config = pause

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = stop

    config = seek 0 1\npause\npause\npause

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = power

    config = quit

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = ch+

    config = seek 60

    repeat = 1

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = ch-

    config = seek -60

    repeat = 1

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = ffwnd

    config = seek 10

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = rewind

    config = seek -10

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = vol+

    config = volume 1

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = vol-

    config = volume -1

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = right

    config = audio_delay -0.100

    repeat = 2

  end

  begin

    prog = mplayer

    button = left

    config = audio_delay 0.100

    repeat = 2

  end

end mplayer
```

Du musst natürlich die Einträge im Feld button durch die von dir bei irrecord angegebenen Werte ersetzen.

----------

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich hab nun LIRC installiert mit dem Eintrag in der make.conf LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=atiusb"

und habe in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 die beiden Module "ati_remote" und "lirc_atiusb"

eingetragen und gestartet.

Nun hab ich die vorhandene lircd.conf umbeannt und wollte mit

```
irrecord /etc/lircd.conf
```

Die Fernebdienung anlernen, aber das ist leider gescheitert

```
irrecord -  application for recording IR-codes for usage with lirc

Copyright (C) 1998,1999 Christoph Bartelmus(lirc@bartelmus.de)

irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)

```

Der Deamon läuft noch nicht (obwohl ich es auch mal mit gestartetem Deamon getestet habe).

Ich benutze GNOME könnte es sein das irgendetwas von dort den Zugriff blockiert immerhin hat GNOME ja so ne

Art Plug and Play bei USB Geräten, also müssen die auch ständig überwacht werden, oder ?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand dort nochmal einen kleinen Tipp oder sogar die Lösung verraten könnte.

----------

## floe-de

Bump

Ich würde wirklich gerne die Fernbedienung beutzten...  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Hm,

solche Probleme hatte ich nicht. Aber ich würde mir mal die Datei /etc/conf.d/lircd anschauen ob dort das richtige device eingetragen ist bzw. dort mal die devices ändern und dann den lircd daemo neustarten. Der muss auf jedenfall an sein für irrecord.

----------

## floe-de

So nach ewigen Tagen habe ich doch noch etwas Zeit gefunden, mich wieder der Fernbedienung zu widmen

und ich habe festgestellt, dass ich noch den Kernel ATI USB Treiber geladen hatte und dieser den Lirc Treiber

blockierte.

Nach einem rmmod und einem erneuten irrecord /etc/lircd.conf konnte ich dann meine Fernbedienung

belegen und die .lircrc in meinem Heimatverzeichnis mit Werten füllen.

Zusätzlich musst eich noch in die /etc/conf.d/local.start, folgendes schreiben:

```
/etc/bin/irexec -daemon
```

So das dieser Daemon immer lauscht ob ich gerade mit der Fernbedienung irgentwelche Kommandos ausführe.

----------

## Anarcho

Aber es gibt doch auch das init-script lircd, einfach mit 

rc-update add lircd default

hinzufügen.

----------

## I30R6

So ich hänge mal mein 1.Problem und auch Dauerproblem unter Linux ..hier rein.

Vorweg . ich wechsel von Suse 9.3 auf Gentoo .. wobei ich den aktuellen Kernel 2.6.14 am laufen habe.

Laut http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Fernbedienung_-_USB_X10 soll die den Ati Remote Support deaktivieren hier stehts natürlich anders .. ich weiß jetzt nicht was richtig ist    :Rolling Eyes:  ..

ich habe dann auch in der make.conf :

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=atiusb" stehen

beim emergen lirc bekomme ich aber immer ne Fehlermeldung :

```

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/lirc_atiusb/lirc_atiusb.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/lirc_atiusb] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo'

make[3]: *** [lirc_atiusb.o] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/lirc_atiusb'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.7.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 118, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Ich persönlich bin da etwas überfragt. ..ob es an der alten Lirc Version liegt oder woanders.

I30R6

----------

## I30R6

Kaum gepostet ..schon Problem selbst gelöst ..einfach aus cvs aktuelles Lirc genommen ..selbst gemakt .. tadaa läuft alles  :Wink: 

I30R6

----------

